# Tri - Tren Vs Tren



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

What do you guys think is better Tri-Tren or trenbolone acetate. Tri - Tren being mix of esters, one short, one medium, one long. But is there a big difference, has anyone done both of them on different cycles any big difference between the two?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I would say tri tren ins better for bulking and tren ace better for cutting and first time tren use.

I have usd both and like both. dont think there is much between them to be honst apart from tren ace being out of your system better if you dont like the sides.

tri tren is usually stronger as well which i like


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I've used Tr-Tren and it's good and strong.

It depends what control you want over your cycle: Tri-Tren is long lasting and you can't just stop it to avoid further sides, but it does give a fairly consistent level of gear with fewer jabs.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

what kind of ester is in tren ace?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Freddo said:


> what kind of ester is in tren ace?


Trenbolone acetate as it says - fairly short acting.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Trenbolone acetate as it says - fairly short acting.


yeah thats what i mean, what was the life, short, medium, long.lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

he said short


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a problem with Tren Acetate which I used to make in a homebrew styley I used to be very short tempered..

but since I went to the enanthate which I have taken the last few times I have taken tren I am still my normal calm self..

I know both of these were legit and were the real deal because one of the sides I get with the tren is night sweats...something awful..

I was just wondering what the sides will be like with the tri-tren.. I haven't had any tren for a while but would love to add some to my next cycle..

I know this seems strange because it is effectively the same compound but I presume with different esters..

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I would say Tri-Tren. I get tired of having to jab everyday.... I would stick with a longer acting ester.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

less jabs with tri-tren, which is allways good.


----------



## justcash (Jul 10, 2009)

tren-mix 200 by globalanabolics thailand is good stuff and best value mg for mg


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

tri tren gives you the option of jabing once a weekl if thats what you really want , although i believe more is better


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

tren ace for cutting and test enthate for bulking is what i use.


----------

